# Weather: Too Hot?



## xtreme965 (Jun 3, 2008)

So I hear that to grow good marijuana about 75 degrees is very good right? I also always hear that you dont want it to freeze, so higher temperatures are better. But when people say "higher temperatures" how "high" are they talking about?

My dillemma is that i live in Arizona. If weve ever had a frost in history.. it was in the 1800's. So, In january and in october i know are ideal times to grow where i live, but i want to do it now.

Can i grow weed during summer? every year our daytime highs peak at about 117 or 118 degrees maximum, but are regularly 110 degrees.

Theres PLENTY of sunlight and seclusion, given the area i live around is completey desert. There are javelinas (pigs) and coyotes, but some chickenwire and other tools i hve will easily deter them.

But back to the main point, will the marijuana die from the extreme heat? Will the high temperatures mean the weed needs more water? and i bought commercial brand potting soil with fertilizer already in it...and a pot.

i was told to bury the pot in the ground, and put the weed in the bought potting soil.

will all of these climate factors allow me to grow it?

thanks for any help!

- kyle


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 3, 2008)

> every year our daytime highs peak at about 117 or 118 degrees maximum


 :holysheep:  Thats bananas.  It gets hot here too but not like that. My lil ones seem to fair well in the heat. I think you could grow. My advice would be to plant in a semi-shaded area where they won't be exposed to the full brunt of the mid-day sun but to where they get enough sunlight to grow healthily and yes plenty of water. Give a shout when you settle on your plan and good luck.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jun 3, 2008)

The peak temp for my 07 grow was 120 and yes it was great smoke:hubba:...


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 3, 2008)

What i know is that your plants should be able to handle the heat if you give them good care. As in a good amount of water, because of the heat drying it up fast, and maby, like Fla flunk said, a spot where they wont get the full day of sunlight. Also, I know your plants will have slimmer leaves because of the quick evaporation of water and exported poisons from the leaves, and the buds will be more resinous because of the dryness. Your plants should turn out fine if you care for them properly.


----------



## xtreme965 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks everyone, it really helped!

ill start next week and tell everyone how it turned out


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 4, 2008)

Do not use pre nuted soil.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

marijuana can with stand very high temps ive seen grows in the desert they just need to be shaded a little during the day and watered more ofter and it never frost over ther but it does snow in the mountains but it doesnt last long lol i used to live in airizona back in the day


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jun 4, 2008)

75 is optimal for indoor growth. Humboldt county here in California has "The Best Weed In The World" and there average temps in the summer reach upwards of 100. Atleast where my pops use to grow. Its more of a lack of co2 in the grow room. You can raise your temperature by as much as 10 degrees in your grow room if you had a constant supply of co2. You can grow just about anywhere outdoors. unless your in the the arctic or somewhere cold


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

I had no problems last summer, and we have quite a few 100 degree days.

I think as long as you dont let her get too dry she'd be ok.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jun 5, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> Humboldt county here in California has "The Best Weed In The World"


 WHOA WHOA WEE WA The best weed in the world comes from BC Canada.:hubba: What a provence of stoners we are, i think its somthin like 30% or so of the pop are tokers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah you defintly can, i find its better to get them nice and big by fimin them a bunch and just lettin them veg untill it cools down a little and boy will you have a nice BIG finish.. and yeah flowering in that heat can be done but alot easier to get bud rot


----------



## TimS89 (Jun 9, 2008)

i agree BC is the bst in the world i live in ontario but i wud say BC has best stuff i been there couple times i been to cali to nd ive smoked cali weed enuff but imo BC is the shittt nd our weed down here in ontarios not so bad eitherr except for alot of that china bud goin around i think its m39 or sumthin liek that its pretty ****


----------



## SlightlyStoopid (Jun 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yeah you defintly can, i find its better to get them nice and big by fimin them a bunch and just lettin them veg untill it cools down a little and boy will you have a nice BIG finish.. and yeah flowering in that heat can be done but alot easier to get bud rot


 
how can you get bud rot from it being too hot?
i thought bud rot was from the humidity being to high?
just wondering cause im growing too in the desert and wanna be on the look out for any possible flaws with temps.


----------

